# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque promoverá recuperación de producción de miel de abeja

## Bruno Cillóniz

Se realizará un censo de colmenas.  _En los últimos años, la producción de miel de abeja en la región de Lambayeque se redujo en 55% al ser afectada por la variación del clima (efecto invernadero) y la tala indiscriminada en los bosques secos._   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* El Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque anunció que realizará proyectos con diversas organizaciones, para aumentar la producción de miel de abeja en la región que, actualmente, sólo alcanza 350 TM por año. 
Según informó el responsable de la Actividad Apícola de la Dirección Regional de Agricultura de Lambayeque, Pedro Luis Acosta Suclupe, SENASA y a la ONG IDESI realizarán una evaluación de la plaga de los algarrobos en el Distrito de Motupe, en el Sector Cerro la Vieja. También se coordina la aplicación de un proyecto de reforestación, indicó. 
Asimismo, el representante del Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque informó que junto a las instituciones públicas, privadas y asociaciones de productores apícola regionales trabajan la implementación de cuatro mini plantas de producción de miel de abeja que existen en Olmos, Motupe, Illimo y Mórrope. Nos reunimos mensualmente para evaluar los problemas de los apicultores, añadió.  *Inicios en el mercado orgánico* 
A la fecha, Acosta Sucuple señaló que el Gobierno Regional se encuentra desarrollando pequeños proyectos y planes de negocios gracias al programa Programa de Servicios de Apoyo para Acceder a los Mercados Rurales (PROSAAMER) del Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG) que busca mejorar el acceso de los productores rurales a mercados de bienes y servicios, nacionales e internacionales, mediante el suministro de servicios tales como la información, la capacitación empresarial, así como la modernización de la gestión del sector público agrario. 
Hay un avance con asociaciones de productores apícola que han certificado sus áreas de producción orgánica, y también se está haciendo los contactos para la comercialización en Ferias, señaló.    *DATOS:*  
En la región Lambayeque, el productor de miel oferta su producto en S/. 7 por Kg. Mientras que el comerciante lo vende al público entre S/. 12 y S/. 15 el Kg.  
Exportación de miel de abeja a nivel nacional:   *MIEL DE ABEJA EN RECIPIENTES CON CAPACIDAD SUPERIOR O IGUAL A 300 KG*  _País/Peso Neto Kg./Valor FOB USD_ 
Estados Unidos / 163,200.00 / 354,302.80
Canadá / 3.02 / 22.80 *TOTAL* / *163,203.02* /* 354,325.60*Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno regional de Lambayeque presentó alternativas para el tratamiento de las tierras de Olmos Artículo: Impulsarán cadena productiva del algodón nativo en encuentro regional en Lambayeque Gobierno regional de Lima promueve encuentro de comunidades criadoras de vicuña Gobierno regional de Tacna impulsa siembra, crianza y producción de camarón en río Sama Ministro de Agricultura entrega S/. 6.18 millones a gobierno regional de Loreto

----------

